# Paint and Rose kidded - pic heavy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I had two lovely FF does kid over the weekend, they each gave me 1 buckling and 1 doeling. Paints kids will be 5th generation Mini-Mancha and Roses will be 1st. All kids are for sale except Rose's doeling will be retained.

Paint kidded on Friday at 9:00 pm - Here she is 40 hours fresh after the kids nursed. I am not as pleased with her udder as I was her sisters


















Here is her buckling -










and her doeling - who we will name Wild Lightning


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Rose kidded on Saturday at 5:00 - here she is 24 hours fresh and after the kids nursed. I am very pleased so far with her udder. Rose was bred to a 4th generation Mini-mancha.


















Her buckling










Her doeling - if you look at her face you can see a butterfly - so somehow that will be part of her name.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty kiddos. Congrats


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

cute kids


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww...how sweet...I like the butterfly!


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe I would name her "Flutter by." cute kids!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CUTE, CUTE CUTE. Congratulations.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Adorable! Love the butterfly!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Very sweet... love the butter fly


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I hope that you do not mind but I am going to use the Flutter By name. She is the only kid that we will be retaining this year. So her official name will be Lazy J Flutter By.

I will take more pics once they kinda get out of the gangly stage. LOL they just have that drowned kitten look right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww nice...congrats .... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Flutter-by is a really cute name. 
My daughter pronounces it "flutter-fly" :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like that name too!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am going to put "flutter-fly" on my list, what a cute way to say it. Now I just have to work on figuring out their colors, so I can get their paperwork sent off.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the name and the babies. Congrats!


----------

